

Braintree Launches in Australia - michaelfairley
https://www.braintreepayments.com/blog/braintree-launches-in-australia

======
skrish
Awesome news for Australian startups - eWay, pin.net.au and now
BraintreePayments.

In most APAC countries, one underlying theme is the yearly or monthly fee.
Will be interesting to know what BraintreePayments charges in Australia.

For reference look at this: <http://www.eway.com.au/pricing/>

BTW, WorldPay is another popular option among Australian companies as we get
enquiries for that too, however I believe pin.net.au and BraintreePayments
would be game changers, hopefully to disrupt in this market.

~~~
WatchDog
Also SecurePay, <http://www.securepay.com.au/contact-us/pricing/>

------
anthonys
I don't mean to be negative but it feels like this expansion has come at the
expense of what made Braintree well, Braintree.

A few things from the application-

\- They ask for an ABN. This would give them most of the entity information
they are asking for otherwise.

\- They ask for a BSB/Account number and also ask "Is this a nab account?". A
directory of BSB's is freely available and would enable them to identify who
the bank account entered belongs to.

\- Their questions relating to card mix and links to all of the required pages
make this no easier then applying for an account with nab or any of the major
banks directly.

Have I missed a page on their site that explains what makes Braintree in
Australia worthwhile?

~~~
mvboeke
This is Michael from Braintree. I worked on the signup process and other parts
of our Australian launch.

anthonys - Thanks for you feedback. We're just getting started in Australia,
and we'll continue to improve the onboarding process over time. Leaving the
signup process aside, I think there are lots of great reasons to use Braintree
in Australia:

Integration - Our elegant API, and client libraries in the language of your
choice, mean that you can complete your integration over a cup of coffee.

PCI Compliance - When you utilize Transparent redirect and our Vault, you can
achieve PCI compliance with almost no effort, because the credit card data
skips your servers and is stored securely with Braintree.

Support - We’ve built a reputation of providing the very best support in the
business. Even though our team is based in the States, our clients around the
world tell us they get better response times than with their old local
providers - and those responses come from friendly developers and payments
experts.

I hope you'll give us chance. Please let us know if we can help in any way.

~~~
shimms
This unfortunately feels exactly the same as signing up for any other merchant
facility. The API might be great, with with wrappers such as ActiveMerchant
for Ruby, is that really such a big deal anymore?

No clear pricing, loads of info required to signup, monthly + transaction
costs + merchant service fee, and a seemingly apparent affiliation with NAB's
multi-currency merchant account.

How is this different from getting eWay, NAB and Chargify? You mention three
points, integration, PCI and Support.

I've touched on integration already (ActiveMerchant). PCI - Chargify handles
this (as does eWay using the token system).

So really the main point of difference is Support (and perhaps pricing, but
can't be sure since it isn't transparent).

~~~
mvboeke
I think the answer is embedded in your question - Braintree is a full-stack
payments provider, so you don't _have_ to go to three different vendors to get
everything you need.

In fact this is one of keys to how we provide great service to our clients. We
are a single source for any payments help you need, from signup to integration
to processing. If you ever have an issue, our team will navigate the byzantine
banking system so you don't have to.

BTW - check out my response about pricing in the thread above (tl;dr we're
adding pricing to our Australian website)

------
davidlumley
Is there a specific reason why pricing is not as transparent as pricing in the
US and other regions?

~~~
klynch
Kristi from Braintree here. To be totally honest, although we've been beta
testing for a few months, we're still new to the market, and there are still
some unknowns.

We could've launched with a standard high rate to cover for those, but we
decided that offering custom tailored pricing would be more favorable to
individual businesses. All of that being said, we're fast learners and should
have standard pricing for Australian merchants within a few months.

------
Dramatize
I'd love to get rid of enett and use this for out new site.

